# Angelwax Enigma - Review!



## Hunty

*Angelwax Enigma - Review! Update Page 3*

Afternoon all.

I got my delivery of a few Angelwax goodies last week and have been itching to try them out! So with a nice relaxing weekend planned for the kids I had other ideas! So the car was cleaned, decon'd and polished with Menz PPU via rotary. It was then sealed with Angelwax Ti-22 ready for the wax.

So here is what Angelwax have to say about it:

_"Angelwax ENIGMA is the ultimate hand applied detailing wax. Created in our laboratory using only the finest natural raw materials and the most technologically advanced ceramic components, this wax can only be described as our most advanced to date.
A standard detailing wax will sit on your vehicle's surface after application and will be micro porous in nature.
The complex ceramic molecules used in ENIGMA manipulate the micro pores found in this type of detailing wax, thus making the surface completely smooth and less likely to be compromised by the many substances in our environment.
The result of this innovative formulation is a wax that has significant self-cleaning properties, combined with outstanding gloss, spectacular durability and ease of use."_

The description is promising, so on to application:

_"Before applying Angelwax ENIGMA, thoroughly prepare the vehicle to be treated ensuring that the surfaces are cool to the touch and have been suitably cleansed.
Apply Angelwax ENIGMA with a clean, dry wax applicator pad to one panel at a time and leave for a couple of minutes before removing with a clean, dry microfibre cloth.
Never apply wax to hot surfaces or in direct sunlight!"_

So, lets cover the price. At £45 for a 30ml sample it isn't cheap. And £180 for 250ml seems a lot, but I guess per ml it isn't horrendous. Itis way out of my price range, but I got a bit of cash for my birthday and thought, what the hell, I'll grab a sample pot!

After unscrewing the lid, I was met by a pleasant scent, Marshmallow I believe! Quite oily in nature, but not soft by any stretch of the imagination. So I grabbed by AutoPerfection Wax Applicator and loaded the pad. It loaded on to the pad really easily. 3 swipes on the edges were enough to load and on it went.



It spreads really well, very far indeed. A few swipes like that was enough to do a third of a bonnet. It goes on really uniformally, so there are no real high spots.

Here you can see it on the rear quarter panel.



After a couple of minutes it was ready to come off. Now, black cars are really unforgiving when it comes to wax removal. It shows up any streaks that remain, and this happens a lot!! But I am over the moon to say that Enigma came off so, so easily and left a flawless finish!!



Here it is on the boot.



And removed.



And the bonnet.



And removed.



So after the whole car was done, I gave it a quick squirt with some water!







The water behaviour was crazy, I can't believe how much fell off the panel. Big tick in the box for me! I love beading.

As you can see from the next two photo's, a little goes a very long way. This is the pot after one layer on the focus.





And the car isn't in too bad nick for a nearly 10 year old car.



So, lets have a look at the whole car.











And out in the sun!!











I'll keep you guys updated on durability. I'm sure we aren't over the worst of the weather, so it should be a good test for it!!

So what's my conclusion. Well, the look it gives is very reflective. There is almost a shimmer to the paint. I know from watching Forensic Detailing's YouTube video that the ingredients are expensive, but you can tell this when using the wax. it really is as top end a wax that I have used. Easily as good as their wax "The Fifth Element" that I have a full sized pot of. Will I buy a full sized pot of this, well there is no need to at the moment, the sample pot will do a good 6 layers at least I'm guessing. It is so easy to apply and remove, it is a real winner for me and a top class concoction. take a bow Angelwax, you've justified the price tag, and I wasn't expecting that!!

Hope you find this useful!!

Neil


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

That Neil is stunning.
Was looking at a sample pot but the price put me off
Might have too rethink that now
Cheers


----------



## Guest

That's a very tidy Ford for 10 years old, would put paint to shame on a brand new one, lovely finish with the wax to


----------



## Simonrev

That looks very impressive ... not to divert the thread but what did you think if the Ti-22


----------



## Hunty

Thanks chaps. The price is the sticking point, but it is 250ml, which would last a lifetime!

No worries Simonrev. It is very solvent heavy, and flashes pretty quickly which can make it prone to streaking if you're not thprough, but it is very blingy! And economical. And fast to apply. A very good base layer, but I wouldn't apply it to a hot panel!


----------



## Glen B

Great review thanks, have been deliberating on whether the cost is justifiable, but now keen to try.


----------



## wish wash

When I watched the forensic detail channel review of angel wax the other week, even he said the price was hard to swallow for a wax but he said it was worth it as it's that good. 

These new breed of ceramic waxs are becoming appealing. I think I will stick with a ceramic coating base for the protection aspect and top it with something like this or the new wax planet ceramic wax


----------



## Hunty

It's a tough one with the price. The price is justified by the ingredients, but there is no getting around it. It won't be for everyone. 

In terms of looks, it's slightly behind Fifth Element. Easier to use and better water behaviour. Time will tell, if it lasts better than Fifth element, then it is a hell of a wax!


----------



## MEH4N

It really adds the bling factor. Done the same to my grey focus and the reflections are very sharp. Beading will not disappoint either.


----------



## Hunty

wish wash said:


> When I watched the forensic detail channel review of angel wax the other week, even he said the price was hard to swallow for a wax but he said it was worth it as it's that good.
> 
> These new breed of ceramic waxs are becoming appealing. I think I will stick with a ceramic coating base for the protection aspect and top it with something like this or the new wax planet ceramic wax


It would be interesting to see how this compared to a coating, side by side. Because if it is comparable, you'd get a lot of applications from 250ml. So the cost becomes fine against coatings for me, and application is less "fussy".


----------



## wish wash

Does anyone know how long enigma is meant to last. 3,6,12 months ? I think it's hard to tell as most on here fart on with there cars far to much, so leaving it for that length of time would be hard to resist.


----------



## Bizcam

Good review also had a play with Enigma today while the weather was good. Very easy to apply a gnats wing amount comes too mind. Removal is a dream durability will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hunty

I'll keep you guys updated on durability. I'll lay off the top ups for this as I think it will be interesting.


----------



## Alan W

Hunty said:


> I'll keep you guys updated on durability. I'll lay off the top ups for this as I think it will be interesting.


Thanks for the review. 

Yes, please resist any top ups or QD's etc and keep us updated. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## jr250

Great review. Your car looks stunning.

I am in Glasgow next week and was going to the Angelwax shop to stock up. Might just have to treat myself to a pot of Enigma now.


----------



## Deje

Talked with the reseller in my town, and he claimed 12 months durability, bought a small jar of 33gram, nice price per kilo £ 1100!:driver:


----------



## Hunty

Very tall beading from Enigma this morning!!


----------



## chongo

Hunty said:


> Very tall beading from Enigma this morning!!


They are very uniform beads showing :thumb: which is a good thing, I've been really holding back about getting this wax for a long time now because of the price for the sample pot size how many layers would you think you could get roughly out of one little jar?

Am so tempted in purchasing this wax it's killing me:wall:


----------



## Hunty

Honestly @chongo, I hardly made a dent in the pot! Easily 6 layers on a Focus sized car. 

I don't think you'll regret it. But like I've said, the test of this is time. The looks are very good, water behaviour is like nothing I have used to date, but it will only be after a month or so if I know if it is miles above the other waxes, namely Fifth Element. Easy cleaning properties and beading like day one is what I'm expecting after at least a month, so let's see!!


----------



## MDC250

Is this more of a sheeter than a beader?


----------



## Hunty

I would say beader, although not much water stays on the panel when rinsed with a PW. So much water comes off the panel.


----------



## Hunty

Hey everyone.

It has been a tough start for Enigma. Sub zero temps and the Focus got sprayed by a salt spreader!! So let's see how it faired on its first wash!

After two weeks on the dirty Norfolk roads it was surprisingly not that bad!





It was rinsed with my Karcher K4 and Bilt Hamber Autofoam was applied. By the time I had put the AW Angelwash in my bucket the foam had fallen off!!



So I rinsed it off after washing the wheels to get the car pretty clean considering it had been 2 weeks since the car had been touched.





The car was then washed with AW Angelwash and my trusty Adams Wash Pad. The water sheeted of really well! Very impressed considering the environmental conditions.



I dried it off with my KKD Silverback and left it like that. No toppers or maintenance. She came up like day one!!











After speaking to Matt from AW, he told me that with the correct maintenance, and if the prep was right, I could expect to see 8 - 12 months out Enigma. On a focus that is left outside with absolutely no maintenance top ups, I think realistically I could expect 4-6 months. Time will certainly tell. One thing is for sure, I can confidently say the car stayed cleaner for longer, because even the wife noticed, and she hates my car cleaning OCD talk. So it must be true!!


----------



## ahaydock

Hunty said:


> One thing is for sure, I can confidently say the car stayed cleaner for longer, because even the wife noticed, and she hates my car cleaning OCD talk. So it must be true!!


Do you still stand by this comment? I am thinking about a new wax / sealant that can help keep my car clean as have changed jobs - a 130 mile round trip on the days I am in the Office!


----------



## Hunty

ahaydock said:


> Do you still stand by this comment? I am thinking about a new wax / sealant that can help keep my car clean as have changed jobs - a 130 mile round trip on the days I am in the Office!


Yes mate. After the first wash it is still staying cleaner for longer. It's doesn't stay clean though, so it's not a miracle product, but over other waxes that I have used, its a winner.


----------



## graham1970

Hunty said:


> Yes mate. After the first wash it is still staying cleaner for longer. It's doesn't stay clean though, so it's not a miracle product, but over other waxes that I have used, its a winner.


Hunty, at the moment I'm using blackfire gep afpp and midnight sun. 
Would you say enigma is glossier? 
If,in the summer months I wanted to layer enigma would this be OK?

Cheers

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

Does it keep car cleaner than coatings?


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> Does it keep car cleaner than coatings?


No. It does seem to keep cleaner than other waxes though.


----------



## Yellow Dave

When testing a wax, why not apply it to bare paint instead of over a sealant? Surely this will effect its performance to some degree.


----------



## Glen B

Yellow Dave said:


> When testing a wax, why not apply it to bare paint instead of over a sealant? Surely this will effect its performance to some degree.


It's what Angelwax suggests. However after having just purchased a sample I would like to know if there is any benefit.


----------



## Yellow Dave

They recommend waxing over ti22 to increase the durability and finish of ti22. But not to improve on the wax

If the base product has a shorter durability and the top coat, the top layer will fail sooner. I've never used ti22 so can't comment on its durability but if they recommend waxing over it to improve its performance it can't be all that great.


----------



## Bizcam

Yellow Dave said:


> They recommend waxing over ti22 to increase the durability and finish of ti22. But not to improve on the wax
> 
> If the base product has a shorter durability and the top coat, the top layer will fail sooner. I've never used ti22 so can't comment on its durability but if they recommend waxing over it to improve its performance it can't be all that great.


Where does it say they recommend waxing over Ti22?


----------



## Yellow Dave

http://angelwax.co.uk/product/ti-22-titanium-spray-sealant/

Top Tip: After sealing the paint surface with Angelwax Ti-22, apply a coat of wax from the Angelwax detailing range for increased protection and an outstanding finish.


----------



## Bizcam

Yellow Dave said:


> http://angelwax.co.uk/product/ti-22-titanium-spray-sealant/
> 
> Top Tip: After sealing the paint surface with Angelwax Ti-22, apply a coat of wax from the Angelwax detailing range for increased protection and an outstanding finish.


Top Tip.


----------



## Hunty

I'll be applying it to bare paint on the Skoda to see how it compares to over Ti-22. 

To be honest mate, comments like "it can't be that good" when you've never tried it holds absolutely no weight and is just a throw away comment. Pretty pointless saying it really dude.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Pointless, no. As I wouldn't have said it otherwise, and as for no weight behind the comment, its opinion. It's not an attack at you so don't think there was any need to be so defensive over it. No offence was intended. 

Anyway I will be eager to see how enigma performs on bare paint to get a comparison to what layering over ti22 can do


----------



## Hunty

Pointless, yes. No offence taken Dave, but these products are peoples livelihoods. So imagine people saying that you are rubbish at your self employed occupation when they have no idea how talented you are and have never even met you. Would that be fair mate? Opinions matter in this business, and too many people give opinion without being able to substantiate. Hence why I'm rarely on here now. 

Anyway, back on subject, I'll let you know what it's like on bare paint buddy.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Hunty said:


> Pointless, yes. No offence taken Dave, but these products are peoples livelihoods. So imagine people saying that you are rubbish at your self employed occupation when they have no idea how talented you are and have never even met you. Would that be fair mate? Opinions matter in this business, and too many people give opinion without being able to substantiate. Hence why I'm rarely on here now.
> 
> Anyway, back on subject, I'll let you know what it's like on bare paint buddy.


 Hi Hunty great looking wax car looks great.Dave wasn't being funny,just interested in durability on bare paint.Look forward to more updates :thumb:


----------



## Hunty

I know mate, Dave's a good poster on here. It's hard not to come across as I'm in "keyboard warrior" mode. Was just trying to get across that whether or not Ti-22 is a good product, you've got to use it to say. Normally i wouldn't have said anything, but AW have looked after me as a customer with excellent customer service, and Ti-22 is a blingy, decent sealant, so I felt like I had to get my view across. It wasn't taken as offensive from Dave against what I've done, and I get what has been said, but I don't agree with that particular comment.


----------



## Mml2823

Car looks fantastic.


----------



## Hunty

graham1970 said:


> Hunty, at the moment I'm using blackfire gep afpp and midnight sun.
> Would you say enigma is glossier?
> If,in the summer months I wanted to layer enigma would this be OK?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


I can't say as I haven't used the BF range bud. Enigma will sit on top of other products, but I wouldn't personally put it as a layer on top of another wax purely due to the costs. Like Dave said before, I would imagine bare paint will yeild its best durability, so most value for money when dealing with a £180 wax.

HTH mate.


----------



## angelw

To clear a few things up!
On its own Ti22 is an easy to use titanium sealant which will give you 4 to 6 months protection with great gloss.
Enigma will work spectacularly well on bare paint,the comment about Ti22 ,the top tip has been misread,it isn't the durability of the Ti22 that will be improved ,it's the wax durability.
The titanium in the Ti22 acts like a primer coat and improves the bonding off all our waxes ,this is due to the unusual chemical make up of the Ti22.
So in summary all our waxes work well on bare paint,all our waxes will work better on Ti22 ,and Ti22 on its own will give a cracking finish.
Just in case anyone asks ,I'm the chemist who formulated the products.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Hey John 

I bought a pot of Enigma but I have only had a chance for a quick dabble with it so far. Work and weather has got in the way. I have put it on polished paint but I really need to use it when I have had time to fully prep the panels.

So far, I love the ease of use (on and off), scent and the fact that it seems to be keeping my car noticeably cleaner than other waxes.

Would you say that Enigma is a beader or a sheeter? 

Can I use it over a prewax cleaner that leaves an oily base coat? One that's apparently ideal for waxes? I'm guessing no to this one and in that case, should I panel wipe before applying Enigma? Someone at AW kindly included a sample of Stripped Ease at my request, so I'm looking forward to giving that one a test too.

Can Stripped Ease remove normal waxes or would panel wiping need to be done after polishing to remove a wax?

Do you have any experience of using it over Carpro Essence? I would of course allow it to cure properly before applying wax as I'm aware that any solvents could affect the sealant that Essence leaves behind. 

I wish you hadn't told me that about Ti22. I can feel another order coming on


----------



## angelw

bigkahunaburger said:


> Hey John
> 
> I bought a pot of Enigma but I have only had a chance for a quick dabble with it so far. Work and weather has got in the way. I have put it on polished paint but I really need to use it when I have had time to fully prep the panels.
> 
> So far, I love the ease of use (on and off), scent and the fact that it seems to be keeping my car noticeably cleaner than other waxes.
> 
> Would you say that Enigma is a beader or a sheeter?
> 
> Can I use it over a prewax cleaner that leaves an oily base coat? One that's apparently ideal for waxes? I'm guessing no to this one and in that case, should I panel wipe before applying Enigma? Someone at AW kindly included a sample of Stripped Ease at my request, so I'm looking forward to giving that one a test too.
> 
> Can Stripped Ease remove normal waxes or would panel wiping need to be done after polishing to remove a wax?
> 
> Do you have any experience of using it over Carpro Essence? I would of course allow it to cure properly before applying wax as I'm aware that any solvents could affect the sealant that Essence leaves behind.
> 
> I wish you hadn't told me that about Ti22. I can feel another order coming on


You are right in assuming that the oily base coat is a bad idea,striptease is the way.
Striptease will remove ours ,I can't speak for others!polish and striptease being the best way.
I've no experience of any carpro stuff Craig may be best to talk to there.
I reckon it's a sheeter but it doesn't half bead😀
I am glad you like it.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Thanks John. I've just bought a Stripped Ease and a Ti22 to play around with


----------



## chongo

That's it next week am buying a sample pot for Taz.


----------



## Alan W

chongo said:


> That's it next week am buying a sample pot for Taz.


You'll not regret it Mick!  

Alan W


----------



## graham1970

Realy interested in this wax...gunna run down my blackfire stuff first so I'll be looking to buy next year. Should be lots of feedback by then aswell. 
Sounds like a great product.Although I kinda guess it's not for the likes of me as I'd wax my car every week given the chance...well done AW tho...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

Was just about to buy some Enigma as I need to re-stock on my H2GO but the website appears to be down


----------



## angelw

andy665 said:


> Was just about to buy some Enigma as I need to re-stock on my H2GO but the website appears to be down


up and running this end!


----------



## andy665

angelw said:


> up and running this end!


Must be the work server blocking access - thats what comes from working for a missile manufacturer  - will order when I get back to the UK later today - unless you plan on being at Ultimate Dubs this weekend of course


----------



## avi66

angelw said:


> To clear a few things up!
> On its own Ti22 is an easy to use titanium sealant which will give you 4 to 6 months protection with great gloss.
> Enigma will work spectacularly well on bare paint,the comment about Ti22 ,the top tip has been misread,it isn't the durability of the Ti22 that will be improved ,it's the wax durability.
> The titanium in the Ti22 acts like a primer coat and improves the bonding off all our waxes ,this is due to the unusual chemical make up of the Ti22.
> So in summary all our waxes work well on bare paint,all our waxes will work better on Ti22 ,and Ti22 on its own will give a cracking finish.
> Just in case anyone asks ,I'm the chemist who formulated the products.


I don't know if this has been asked and answered but how many months protection would Enigma be expected to offer under ideal application conditions ?


----------



## Hunty

I spoke to Matt over at AW and he quoted 8 - 12 months, but that is highly dependant on mileage, climatic conditions, where you keep the car etc etc.


----------



## avi66

Hunty said:


> I spoke to Matt over at AW and he quoted 8 - 12 months, but that is highly dependant on mileage, climatic conditions, where you keep the car etc etc.


Cheers. I appreciate there are lots of variables and I won't hold anyone's feet to the fire. :devil:

I've always been a bit confused about applying products that last say 8-12 months such as Enigma may over a product that is claimed to last much less such as Ti-22.

Is the the durability quoted for Ti-22 when it is the top most layer but applying Enigma over the top helps prolong its life until Enigma stops protecting it ?


----------



## Hunty

avi66 said:


> Cheers. I appreciate there are lots of variables and I won't hold anyone's feet to the fire. :devil:
> 
> I've always been a bit confused about applying products that last say 8-12 months such as Enigma may over a product that is claimed to last much less such as Ti-22.
> 
> Is the the durability quoted for Ti-22 when it is the top most layer but applying Enigma over the top helps prolong its life until Enigma stops protecting it ?


Yes mate, I think that is what angelw was getting at when he cleared it up. Both products are designed to be used together to give maximum durability.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Also Ti-22 apparently primes the surface for waxing. Enigma and their others should bond better to the Ti-22 than they would even to bare paint.


----------



## avi66

bigkahunaburger said:


> Also Ti-22 apparently primes the surface for waxing. Enigma and their others should bond better to the Ti-22 than they would even to bare paint.


Yea I read that but when I emailed Angelwax it was less clear that there would be any benefit of using Ti-22 before Enigma.

The response was it is not always necessary to use a sealant especially with Enigma and it's down to personal preference to use Ti-22 first. This is because Enigma has the ceramic component that will last longer than the sealant so it's up to you. No mention of better priming and/or improved durability for Enigma etc.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

avi66 said:


> Yea I read that but when I emailed Angelwax it was less clear that there would be any benefit of using Ti-22 before Enigma.
> 
> The response was it is not always necessary to use a sealant especially with Enigma and it's down to personal preference to use Ti-22 first. This is because Enigma has the ceramic component that will last longer than the sealant so it's up to you. No mention of better priming and/or improved durability for Enigma etc.


I thought the same myself until I read John's (Angelwax Enigma creator) post earlier in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5290643&postcount=41


----------



## avi66

bigkahunaburger said:


> I thought the same myself until I read John's (Angelwax Enigma creator) post earlier in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5290643&postcount=41


Yea I mentioned what I read on here about that post in my email to Angelwax but the reply was as mentioned above.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

I would take the word of the guy that made it over anyone else though. I daresay it'll be brilliant either way. 

I will use just Enigma on some panels for a true test and Ti22 and Enigma in other areas. 

Ti22 looks to be an outstanding product as a stand alone LSP too. I've totally overlooked this in the past.


----------



## DrH

Have Ti 22 on our family focus with Angelwax desirable on
Just desirable on the fiesta

The focus has got much dirtier but the same amount of winter weather on both.
The beading is going now on the Fiesta but still good on the ficus with the Ti 22 

It has added protection for longer by using it


----------



## bigkahunaburger

I'm guessing it'll make waxes a bit easier to spread too because you're applying to a slick surface.


----------



## Alan W

bigkahunaburger said:


> I'm guessing it'll make waxes a bit easier to spread too because you're applying to a slick surface.


Enigma couldn't be easier to apply on bare paint in my opinion. It can be applied very thinly and glides on effortlessly and removes just as easily whether it has been left 5 minutes or 30 minutes. I can't remember a wax that was this easy to use, smelt so nice and looked so good. I'm loving it! 

Alan W


----------



## bigkahunaburger

I agree. I've now tried it on bare paint and over Ti22 and there was no noticeable difference. 

I've fully decontaminated, clayed with my new Wowo mitt, polished, panel wiped (Stripped Ease), sealed with Ti22 and then waxed with Enigma. Enigma spreads far, smells amazing, wipes away effortlessly and looks wonderfully glossy. 

This really ticks all the boxes


----------



## andy665

Just ordered some Enigma and Ti22, will try the Enigma on two cars, one without the Ti22 and one with - be interesting to see if there is any difference


----------



## DetailingDavie

Coated a silver A4 in it yesterday and it left it looking like glass. Just straight on bare polished paint.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Dirty beading!



I'm impressed with Enimga's performance to say the very least. It has been on for three weeks and a couple of hundred miles, and this is the beading without a wash. It's certainly more of a sheeter and the car is staying much cleaner as a result.

This is one of only a very few waxes to live up to my expectations.


----------



## sm81

bigkahunaburger said:


> Dirty beading!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed with Enimga's performance to say the very least. It has been on for three weeks and a couple of hundred miles, and this is the beading without a wash. It's certainly more of a sheeter and the car is staying much cleaner as a result.
> 
> *This is one of only a very few waxes to live up to my expectations.*


It is been only three weeks :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

Enigma QD? How much? More info?


----------



## graham1970

Clock needs winding forward by 6 months on this

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

sm81 said:


> It is been only three weeks :thumb:


Yes, that's true.

To be fair though, comparing against most other waxes I've used at the three week mark, this is clearly a much more impressive performer.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Blackroc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg. What are these? 

Please tell me they're specially designed for use with Enigma and not just Enigma scented products?


----------



## Welshquattro1

Seen a few pictures of these now on Instagram. Here's more:lol:]


----------



## Welshquattro1

And these from the US 
[URL=http://s789.photobucket.com/user/matthewhester1970/media/1EBD0A5D-E7A1-4237-8916-B355871AFF17_zps9bfkdrn1.jpg.html]


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Welshquattro1 said:


> Seen a few pictures of these now on Instagram. Here's more:lol:]


Thanks 

I follow them on Facebook and nothing there. To Instagram!


----------



## Welshquattro1

The second one is from Angel_wax_direct which is claimed to be the US page for Angelwax


----------



## angelw

I hope this isn't advertising if so ,sorry!
These are ceramic detailer and a ceramic shampoo.
Designed to be used with enigma but great stand alone products. 
These are pre production samples


----------



## Blackroc

Enigma Shampoo and QED Detailer are Ceramic infused products - and these are samples only (they are not released yet..)

They are not specifically aimed at users of Enigma wax (but will compliment the wax of course..) And are perfect as stand alone products in their own right.

John describes them as a QD and wash / wax 'on steroids' 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen B

I could really do with a sample of these for my freshly applied Enigma! When is the release date please?


----------



## angelw

Glen B said:


> I could really do with a sample of these for my freshly applied Enigma! When is the release date please?


Just waiting on the labels!


----------



## Glen B

angelw said:


> Just waiting on the labels!


Excellent, thank you.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

angelw said:


> Just waiting on the labels!


Brilliant. I feel another order coming on


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Any benefit of using Fifth element over Enigma ? pros and cons ?


----------



## Hunty

I wouldn't be tempted to for me Maxi. A couple of layers of either or, but not together. Both have excellent properties. But having said that, I'm sure they would layer fine if you wanted to. Fifth Element has the edge on looks for me, not much in it though.

Matt told me about Enigma QED. Keep us posted guys! (And if anyone has a cheeky spare sample...... Haha)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Hunty said:


> I wouldn't be tempted to for me Maxi. A couple of layers of either or, but not together. Both have excellent properties. But having said that, I'm sure they would layer fine if you wanted to. Fifth Element has the edge on looks for me, not much in it though.
> 
> Matt told me about Enigma QED. Keep us posted guys! (And if anyone has a cheeky spare sample...... Haha)


Forensic Detailing in Youtube Channel , Jon said you can apply Fifth Element over Enigma as the AW told him .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

In 48:20


----------



## Hunty

Thanks for the info Maxi.

I just cannot see the benefit. Fifth element doesn't have as good water behaviour, although it is only slight. The best thing about Enigma is certainly its ability to keep the car cleaner, so by topping you lose this aspect of Enigma. The only benefit would be having the protection of Enigma with the looks of Fifth Element, but in all honesty it would be cheaper to apply two layers of Fifth Element rather than lose the best characteristic of Enigma by topping it. Hope my logic makes sense? But nothing stopping people having a play. Let us know if it's worth it if you get around to giving it a go please matey.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Hunty said:


> Thanks for the info Maxi.
> 
> I just cannot see the benefit. Fifth element doesn't have as good water behaviour, although it is only slight. The best thing about Enigma is certainly its ability to keep the car cleaner, so by topping you lose this aspect of Enigma. The only benefit would be having the protection of Enigma with the looks of Fifth Element, but in all honesty it would be cheaper to apply two layers of Fifth Element rather than lose the best characteristic of Enigma by topping it. Hope my logic makes sense? But nothing stopping people having a play. Let us know if it's worth it if you get around to giving it a go please matey.


%100 agree with you , 2 coats of Enigma is enough :thumb:


----------



## andy665

I applied a quick coat of Enigma to the BMW yesterday evening - so easy to apply and remove and he finish it leaves is wonderful - very, very impressed with the looks it offers, looking forward to seeing how it behaves when it rains


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I applied Enigma on front wing , so easy to apply and remove .
Curing time between coats ?


----------



## camerashy

I'm also interested in curing time between coats please


----------



## bigkahunaburger

andy665 said:


> I applied a quick coat of Enigma to the BMW yesterday evening - so easy to apply and remove and he finish it leaves is wonderful - very, very impressed with the looks it offers, looking forward to seeing how it behaves when it rains


The self-cleaning effect is great too.

I'd also like to know if more than one coat is recommended and how long between them if so.

When will the new stuff be on the website?


----------



## camerashy

Bump for cure times please


----------



## andy665

camerashy said:


> Bump for cure times please


I put my first coat on on Tues evening and left for 5 minutes - came off very easily

Second coat last night - left for about 20 minutes - came off just as easily

Never worked with a wax that comes off so easily and looking at the condensation beading this morning brought a smile to my face, incredibly uniform and after driving 6 miles the car was completely dry


----------



## Glen B

I spoke to Matt a while ago about cure time, he said he hadn't given it much thought but recommended 2 hours.


----------



## Alan W

andy665 said:


> I put my first coat on on Tues evening and left for 5 minutes - came off very easily
> 
> Second coat last night - left for about 20 minutes - came off just as easily


I also left the first coat to cure for 24 hours before applying a second coat but this was mainly down to convenience.

Alan W


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

If we using Ti22 under Enigma , is water behaviour and hydrophobicity become slower ?


----------



## phooeyman

Hunty said:


> Thanks chaps. The price is the sticking point, but it is 250ml, which would last a lifetime!
> 
> No worries Simonrev. It is very solvent heavy, and flashes pretty quickly which can make it prone to streaking if you're not thprough, but it is very blingy! And economical. And fast to apply. A very good base layer, but I wouldn't apply it to a hot panel!


Just bought the TI maybe wishing i didn't now..


----------



## Hunty

If you apply it to a cool panel in the shade you'll be fine.


----------



## sm81

Any updates about Enigma?


----------



## bigkahunaburger

When are the new products out?


----------



## Hunty

sm81 said:


> Any updates about Enigma?


Yes. Gave the car only it's 3rd wash two days ago. Beading has dramatically reduced. More so on top panels which is surprising, but it has had a lot of dust/dirt sitting on top of it. But it's still there and still keeping the car clean. I think the use of Menzerna PPU under it isn't ideal. I will get a layer on the Superb when I get around to sorting it out, but that will be a while off yet.


----------



## msb

Hunty said:


> Yes. Gave the car only it's 3rd wash two days ago. Beading has dramatically reduced. More so on top panels which is surprising, but it has had a lot of dust/dirt sitting on top of it. But it's still there and still keeping the car clean. I think the use of Menzerna PPU under it isn't ideal. I will get a layer on the Superb when I get around to sorting it out, but that will be a while off yet.


any pictures of the beading??


----------



## Hunty

msb said:


> any pictures of the beading??


I haven't mate. Time has been extremely short of late, and I couldn't help but to give it a squirt of QED as the sun was out and the water was drying.


----------



## sm81

What went wrong?


----------



## bigkahunaburger

bigkahunaburger said:


> When are the new products out?


These labels are taking a while


----------



## Hunty

sm81 said:


> What went wrong?


Not sure to be honest. I've been using Power maxed TFR on it which could have degraged it, or maybe it was the prep.

I've got it on my Skoda now on bare paint that was polished with School Concepts S30+ and wiped down with stripped ease. Did that yesterday (22/04/17) so will see how that lasts through the summer. It is still very easy to use and gives a great finish.


----------



## Billio

So impressed with Enigma that I have bought the full size pot now.....I will be posting my barely used sample pot for sale shortly for those that want to try it


----------



## MDC250

Billio said:


> So impressed with Enigma that I have bought the full size pot now.....I will be posting my barely used sample pot for sale shortly for those that want to try it


I'd be interested in that, recently used Fifth Element and was impressed with the water behaviour.


----------



## chrisc

angelw said:


> To clear a few things up!
> On its own Ti22 is an easy to use titanium sealant which will give you 4 to 6 months protection with great gloss.
> Enigma will work spectacularly well on bare paint,the comment about Ti22 ,the top tip has been misread,it isn't the durability of the Ti22 that will be improved ,it's the wax durability.
> The titanium in the Ti22 acts like a primer coat and improves the bonding off all our waxes ,this is due to the unusual chemical make up of the Ti22.
> So in summary all our waxes work well on bare paint,all our waxes will work better on Ti22 ,and Ti22 on its own will give a cracking finish.
> Just in case anyone asks ,I'm the chemist who formulated the products.


Ti22 under corona any point?or just use my corona


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Any word on the new Enigma products?


----------



## sm81

Waiting for labels


----------



## bigkahunaburger

sm81 said:


> Waiting for labels


So no then


----------



## Glen B

Hunty said:


> Yes. Gave the car only it's 3rd wash two days ago. Beading has dramatically reduced. More so on top panels which is surprising, but it has had a lot of dust/dirt sitting on top of it. But it's still there and still keeping the car clean. I think the use of Menzerna PPU under it isn't ideal. I will get a layer on the Superb when I get around to sorting it out, but that will be a while off yet.


Had pretty much the same outcome Hunty, gave the Mini a light polish with the Rupes, yellow pad and Sonax PF, then on with the Ti-22 sealant followed by a single coat of Enigma. The final finish looked amazing but water behaviour was not quite as expected, therefore after the 3rd wash drop off of the water behaviour was significant. Obvious now I should have had an IPA wipe down after the polishing session...

So last weekend out came the Rupes again :wall: along with a yellow 3M finishing pad and BH cleanser polish then a BH cleanser fluid wipe down. I decided to skip the Ti-22 step and see how well 2 coats of Enigma would do on their own. Anyway the finish again looked ridiculously good (really is something special about this wax) and water behaviour looked to be almost as hoped for, after the first wash yesterday I was a happy bunny.


----------



## Hunty

Just a quick update.

After applying Enigma to clean paint I can confirm it likes this better than on Ti-22 from my experience. After two weeks and a wash the water behaviour is a lot better than it was on the Focus in the first post. I won't bore you with many updates, but when if anything significant happens I will let you guys know. Here are a few shots after this mornings wash!


----------



## Kyle_241

Thanks for the updates Hunty :thumb:

I've bought a sample of Enigma just waiting to use it.

I've just been on the angelwax website, they've got the enigma shampoo and QED on there at £18.95 for 500ml for anyone waiting on them. :thumb:

Kyle


----------



## bigkahunaburger

My Enigma failed totally on the roof but is sheeting/beading like a coating on the rest of the car 

I had thoroughly wiped down with Stripped Ease prior to Ti-22 as well...

I'm not sure I used the Ti-22 correctly. Do you just spray it on and spread, or do you need to buff it too, like a QD?


----------



## sm81

bigkahunaburger said:


> My Enigma failed totally on the roof but is sheeting/beading like a coating on the rest of the car
> 
> I had thoroughly wiped down with Stripped Ease prior to Ti-22 as well...
> 
> I'm not sure I used the Ti-22 correctly. Do you just spray it on and spread, or do you need to buff it too, like a QD?


Do you know what happened?


----------



## bigkahunaburger

I can only assume that I messed up the Ti-22 application or it over cured on the roof.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

The rest of my car is still beading/sheeting like crazy after yesterday's full day of rain.

Has anyone used the Enigma QED yet?


----------



## Hunty

A quick update on Enigma; due to not having enough time, I have only just managed to wash the car since the last update! So over 6 weeks of all types of weather, the car has had a battering. So how has it bared up?

On the flat panels (roof, bonnet etc) the beading is greatly reduced, but still there. I think this is because of two reasons; there has been dirt sitting on top of the car for 6 weeks which will have bonded to the car, no doubt. The second is the car has been out in the baking sun with all that dirt on top. Black cars get stupidly hot, which will have dried out the wax which will have reduced the beading.

But the beading is still there and the wax is still doing its thing. On the side panels the beading is still great! And on the windows I applied it to the water behaviour is still amazing!

So 8 weeks in, all is good, but the baking sun on the black vertical panels are proving a stern test. But it's lasting better than all my other waxes have. A few photos of her at work today!









Hope you guys find the update useful. Any other experiences would be good.


----------



## sm81

What waxes have you tried before?


----------



## Hunty

A few. Durability focused ones are Dodo Juice SNH and SNHN. But there are plenty more like Obsession wax Phantom, angelwax Dark angel/bodywax/desirable. CG 50/50. I can't be bothered to name them all mate.


----------



## Hunty

If you go through my posts via my profile you can see a few reviews in there of the ones that I've tried, or used on cars. Probably the easiest way


----------



## sm81

What is longest durability What have You achieved?


----------



## wanner69

Lovely finish Hunty:thumb:


----------



## chewy_

Great work Hunty, your cars look amazing! I hope you can keep us updated on the Ford vs Skoda durability test, I'm watching with great interest!


----------



## Hunty

Thanks guys!

The ford has failed now Chewy. I popped a layer of CG50/50 at the weekend. To that end, 4 months was okay. The car still looked great, but the beading had disappeared. But we will see how it goes on the bare paint of the Skoda. 

I must reiterate, that my cars are being neglected at the moment. One wash in 6 weeks isn't ideal. Any protection needs maintenance to last and frequent washing too. So far, so good on the Skoda though.


----------



## chewy_

It would be interesting to see the Ti22/Enigma on the Ford again without the Menzerna PPU. I wonder if the ppu comprimised durability?


----------



## Hunty

chewy_ said:


> It would be interesting to see the Ti22/Enigma on the Ford again without the Menzerna PPU. I wonder if the ppu comprimised durability?


That would be possible mate. I'll give the bonnet a wipe down with stripped-ease then have a go with Ti-22/Enigma. Good shout!


----------



## wanner69

I bought Enigma last week along with the shampoo and QD. I'll be removing my current lsp next week in readiness for enigma application.


----------



## Hunty

Nice one Wanners, keep us posted on what you think mate. Not heard anything on the Shampoo or QD yet (I haven't been looking though to be fair).


----------



## wanner69

Hunty said:


> Nice one Wanners, keep us posted on what you think mate. Not heard anything on the Shampoo or QD yet (I haven't been looking though to be fair).


Will do bud


----------



## wanner69

Ok guys, car washed with G3 detox shampoo, any previous wax removed with Stripped ease,
pre wax cleansed then Enigma applied. The application of the wax was an absolute joy to use, similar to my bmd waxes for applying. I waxed a panel at a time, left for no longer than 3 minutes before removal. The wax buffed off very easily to leave a very glossy finish in my eyes, much better than any other wax that I've used before. To say I'm impressed is an understatement. I'll report back on sheeting and beading qualities.:thumb:
Pics taken from my mobile, no editing


----------



## FallenAngel

So until now, the most you got out of it is 4 months? That is poor when you take in consideration how bloody expensive it is. Fusso lasts longer and it is pennies compared to this. I will stick to it, no need to waste money.


----------



## Hunty

That's a lovely finish on the Jag Wanner! Thanks for sharing mate. It will be interesting how you find longevity, as I'll be topping the Superb next wash.


----------



## wanner69

Hunty said:


> That's a lovely finish on the Jag Wanner! Thanks for sharing mate. It will be interesting how you find longevity, as I'll be topping the Superb next wash.


Cheers Hunty, yes I'll keep an eye on durabilty, not that that bothers me too much


----------



## wanner69

FallenAngel said:


> So until now, the most you got out of it is 4 months? That is poor when you take in consideration how bloody expensive it is. Fusso lasts longer and it is pennies compared to this. I will stick to it, no need to waste money.


whatever floats your boat buddy, enjoy


----------



## Welshquattro1

That's a great finish on the Jag :thumb: More pictures I see of this wax the more I'm tempted to get it.


----------



## chongo

Wow bud that looks fantastic:doublesho really stunning finish, that's the best picture I've seen of your Jag:thumb: so bloody tempted :wall:


----------



## wanner69




----------



## Wilco

Forget the wax your car is stunning,absolutely gorgeous!! 









On a wax, note yep the finish is excellent too. Angel wax do make some great waxes.


----------



## Hunty

Nice photos, Wanner. The beading is pretty special hey. When you get the PW on it, the water goes mental!! Thanks for sharing bud.

And yep, that is one very nice car!!!!


----------



## shaunwistow

Lovely Wayne, stunning car & what looks like a great wax which seems to float your boat :lol:


----------



## wanner69

Wilco said:


> Forget the wax your car is stunning,absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> On a wax, note yep the finish is excellent too. Angel wax do make some great waxes.


Cheers Wilco, loving the jag:thumb:


----------



## wanner69

Hunty said:


> Nice photos, Wanner. The beading is pretty special hey. When you get the PW on it, the water goes mental!! Thanks for sharing bud.
> 
> And yep, that is one very nice car!!!!


Yes pretty impressive Hunty, thanks for the car comments:thumb:


----------



## wanner69

shaunwistow said:


> Lovely Wayne, stunning car & what looks like a great wax which seems to float your boat :lol:


Lmao Shauny,


----------



## Wilco

wanner69 said:


> Cheers Wilco, loving the jag:thumb:


One of the first purchases for the Mrs if our numbers ever come up. I'll settle for an XJ though.


----------

